
SpritePad - Create and edit css sprites - parmgrewal
http://spritepad.wearekiss.com/
======
nvartolomei
Ok, it's awesome, but auto alignment is probably most important feature there,
I understand why it's premium, but you could give a chance to try this.

Also move "guided tour" option on a visible place, I discovered myself that I
need to do, and dropped an image to the canvas, and after 5 minutes, when I
was starting to write this comment I found where "tour" is.

It's cool, but developers probably will love desktop version of this and
cross-platform of course. There nice though.

Good luck with service.

